# 2005 season



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Has anyone fished the river yet and any luck


----------



## mnboy (Nov 13, 2004)

Was in south Fargo the other day a got two eyes a 14 and 15 incher. Plain hooks with snell floater above. Fatheads did the trick.


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

Today I'm going with Gooseman678 on the red north of fargo. Will post results.


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

They have been biting pretty good south of Fargo this past week. We released one just under 10 lbs at 28 1/2 inches long on Wednesday. Most of the fish we have been catching have been 16-19 inches in length. I also caught some males last Sunday that were milking pretty good. The water temp was at 42 last weekend and should be getting close to full blown spawning temps within the next week. Jigs with plastics tipped with minnows have worked the best slowly bounced off the bottom.


----------



## FishingQuinn (Apr 14, 2005)

I went out on Wednesday around Grand Forks and caught a small cat and one around 10 #s, pretty slow.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

Was down at oxbow last weekend and caught 3 small walleyes. They were about 11 inches long. All were released.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Does anybody know what the water temp is after this warmer weather? Maybe the spawn is over? I just havent seen near the amount of eyes pull out if the Red this year. :-?


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I don't know the temp of the red but I was swimming in the ottertail (lots of lake water entering that one) and it was 46deg.. I would imagine the red maybe mid 50's as the run off from the fields usually makes that a lot warmer than the lake fed rivers. just my guess. Did see a LOT of walleyes and northerns, several eelpout and bass.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Buddy and myself went out last night and caught a limit of 1-2 pound walleyes.


----------



## mnboy (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey goose, were you on the red or on a tributary around Fargo may I ask? Just wondering where to target them. Was on them for about a week straight and kindof lost them now. thanks


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

Been fishing the north dam... quality walleye spot. Carp on the fly and walleyes on the gum drops. Gold jigs have been working well fished right on the bottom.


----------



## mcfay50 (Mar 31, 2005)

My 9yr old son and I went out yesterday north of the tool bridge brought home two 22inchers. Sent four back to the river, They were about the same size.


----------



## mnboy (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey mcfay50 I was wondering if you had luck getting those eyes on jigs or floaters with minnows if you don't mind telling. Went up there tonight and didn't get any eyes on jigs or rapalas....


----------

